# BLEEDING FROM vulva area



## GodsGloryGoats (May 7, 2011)

My 4yr old alpine doe has been slowly bleeding from vaginal area for 2days. I dnt suspect pregnancy, but did hav a buck in w/ them dec to jan. She may be 4mos. along, but not showing. her milk hasnt dropd really....maybe some, i hav milkd her for a yr. straight, b/c she didnt breed. i had a doe on property until march, who did abort 2 fetuses...we think she has listeriosis. my now bleeding doe does not look like she did...looks healthy. i think it's an internal injury...we have a smaller horned goat who is destroying fences and may have butted her ??? im giving antibiotics and B12 and keeping her closer to the house. she's eating fine, nothing else wrong. No temp. I dnt feel any babies inside. any suggestions?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If she was with a buck then she is/was most likely pregnant and being that the other doe aborted, I have a feeling this is what's going on with this doe too. Have you searched the pen for any signs of aborting? She may have already aborted and something drug the evidence off...even some birds can leave no signs of recently aborted kids. Or, the doe may be in the process of aborting. 

I'm glad you have her on antibiotics. It would be good if you have other pregnant does to get them on a medicated feed to prevent them from aborting. Aureomycin crumbles are really good and preventing abortions in does. 

Keep a close watch on her, the only thing that comes to mind is the doe is aborting. If the bleeding gets worse or doesn't stop, there may be some sort of internal injury and it would be best to have a vet take a look at her. Keep us posted! :hug:


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Just wondering - is the bleeding really coming from her vagina or could it be coming from her anus? I've seen some bad worm loads cause bleeding from the anus, so if that's the case you may want to have a fecal done just to see what's going on.

The abortion idea makes the most logical sense, just as KW said, especially since the other doe aborted. Could you have chlamydia running through your does?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

x2 what KW farms said, treat remaining pregnant does with oxytetracylcene injectable or aureomycin crumbles starting at 6 weeks before they are due.


----------

